# Cross reference colors



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought I saw a site once that you could cross reference colors between mfrs, say I had a Martha Stewart Claret MSL027 and wanted to know what the Sherwin Williams equivalent was?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Didn't know anything about it but I would like to know more.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I doubt it, but a handful of them used the same (808?) colorants so maybe the colors would cross reference.
I know Columbia, KWAL, and Kelly Moore shared the same colorants. But SW and behr use their own.
That was just before the low VOC craze. Not sure now.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I found this site, but all the links are dead!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

My SW usually allready has most in their system


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I was talking to one of my store guys who is in the major (15 store) chain here, and asked them if when they make a cross match, do they enter the formula into the computer system so others could use it. They don't! I was amazed at the inefficiency- having to reinvent every time.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I remember a site posted here that was just a collection of all the colors, but I do not recall it giving the closest of another brand.

A lot of manufacturers have a book that will give formulas for other company's colors, but they are often not right on. An actual match at the store is better than a list a company provides.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> My SW usually allready has most in their system


Same here with BM. We can cross reference just about every manufacturers colors, and either get a formula to make THAT color, or it gives us some colors from BM that are similar.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, the guys at my SW are excellent at matching, but I have a customer that has a lot of color samples from various places, and I am using the SW Visualizer. So I end up finding the "other" color online then just trying to match by eye in the Visualizer.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

RCP said:


> Thanks, the guys at my SW are excellent at matching, but I have a customer that has a lot of color samples from various places, and I am using the SW Visualizer. So I end up finding the "other" color online then just trying to match by eye in the Visualizer.


Im not familiar with SW software, but if you call the store, give them the names/numbers of the colors you are trying to match, they _should_ be able to give you some of their colors that are similar.


----------

